# 1970 Schwinn Stingray owners manual.



## HEMI426 (Dec 29, 2022)

1970 Schwinn Stingray owners manual, all pages there with no writing inside. Very minor page edge discoloration (see pics). Postal MO Only. Shipping will be $5, prompt, priority with ins. and tracking.. Ask questions or more pics. Thanks


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 29, 2022)

15$


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 29, 2022)

What's a postal money order?

I just looked it up. There are apparently a lot of fakes out there. Better off with a personal check and ship when it clears. Plus the lines at some Post Offices are an hour long plus the drive to and fro. Just a suggestion.


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 29, 2022)

It's a money order purchased at your local post office. It's not fake if you get it at your local post office.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 29, 2022)

$20


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 29, 2022)

Thanks but ND yet.


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 30, 2022)

If this one sells I'm going to list a 1972.


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 30, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> It's a money order purchased at your local post office. It's not fake if you get it at your local post office.



LOL if a crook wants to buy the manual they cab send a fake postal MO. A personal check is safer because if easy to see when it clears. Plus you have the buyers information written on the check unlike a Postal MO. As I understand it they used to be safe but not so much in todays crooked world.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 30, 2022)

$25


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 1, 2023)

Trying to generate a few more bids on this one.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 6, 2023)

Still available.


----------

